# Gun Dog Supply



## black0989 (May 11, 2010)

Just Wanting to say thanks to Steve and the crew for a great place to order from. Delivery when I was told, with tracking, and shipping was only $5, priority, combined with already low prices. Great place, will buy from them again.


----------



## BriarBend Kennels (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, Steve and the crew are a top notch bunch of folks.


----------



## mattyp1214 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've placed two orders with them and everything was sent out the same day as the order. They are great


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Super good place.



.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

They're outstanding! I think if you elect to do business with Dogs Afield you'll find them to be top notch as well!

Evan


----------



## black0989 (May 11, 2010)

Ive heard good things about dogs afield, need some more things this week and am going to try them out.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Another very satisfied customer!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've shopped at both, and had excellent customer service.
GDS did mix up an order one time, and one phone call took care of everything, quickly with profuse apologies. They know how to treat folks.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

If you live in MS, since GDS usually ships that day, then the regular shipping from GDS usually equals "next day." That is a nice conincidental benefit.


----------



## Raider07 (May 25, 2010)

Its the only place I shop for dog supplys. They have everything!!


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

+1 for Gun Dog Supply great place to do business with and fast service.


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

I have shopped with both of them & will do business with both of them again. Soon too. $$ Killing me. Steve @ GDS seems to be a really nice guy. 
I like them both.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ditto.

First class operation.


----------



## waller1 (Aug 8, 2010)

nothing but good things to say about steve and the folks at gds, great customer service


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, I have always had excellent service from Gun Dog Supply.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I am very pleased with my experience with GDS!


----------



## mdupre (Sep 29, 2009)

GDS-Class act


----------



## Amishflyer (Jul 23, 2009)

When I lived in Columbus, MS my pup and I would go over there just about every other week and read through books in the Warehouse and just look around at other stuff. I was new to the sport then and Steve was always more than willing to help out. Real good guy and great customer service.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I ordered some bark collars from GDS in 2006 and I lost the receipt but had the CC receipt. Those ladies in ordering bent over backwards to locate that receipt. The customer service was outstanding.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had nothing but *excellent service* from them. The same is true for Dogsafield. 

Now if only we could get 1/2 the service that I receive from both companies in most things in life.


----------



## jarmison (Oct 16, 2009)

They have been good with any issues that have come up


----------

